# Ultrasonic Hash Anyone???



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 19, 2008)

I was sitting here cleaning my sliders in the ultrasonic machine and wondered if anyone had used an ultrasonic unit to make hash??   I think it might be feasable using just water and weed, the ultrasonic would knock the trichs off the weed???  I didnt try it yet.  Any thoughts??


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 19, 2008)

give'er a go, man....


----------



## headband (Jan 20, 2008)

try it, you could get famous, PA Water Hash!


----------



## godtea (Jan 20, 2008)

What do you have to lose .
One way or the other you learn something


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 20, 2008)

I am harvesting the rest of SnowWhite tomorrow, I may try the fan leaves and stems.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 20, 2008)

i think its possible, but bubble/ice hash i think works best


----------

